# Cancellation



## Strike Zone Charters (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey guys be the beneficiary of a 500.00 deposit due to a last minute cancellation this weekend. We are open for a overnighter both sat night and sun night on the 55ft Strike Zone Too. If interested please call Capt. Don 318-243-1189.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Fishing for what, out of where, and remaining costs ? How many people can you accommodate ?


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

First post. No reply. Forget it. I bet this will be a disaster. CCC it couldn't be more than six would be my guess and he prob wants $3,000


----------



## Strike Zone Charters (Jun 20, 2015)

We fish out of cypress cove marina in Venice La. We fish for everything from tuna, marlin, wahoo, deep dropping for grouper and other bottom fish also daytime and nightime swords. Our cost fro a 24 hour trip is normally 3500 plus fuel but we are offering it for 3000 plus fuel due to a last minute cancellation. We provide ice all bait and tackle, fish cleaning, lunch, and dinner. We can accomodate up to 6 people.


----------



## Strike Zone Charters (Jun 20, 2015)

Dusty Flair. Sorry I didnt respond to his reply to CCC response quick enough for you. We fish almost every day all day so we go to bed early and I do not hear my emails when they come in wich is the main reason I left my phone number because I will hear it ring. We have been posting on this site for years but recently changed our profile because we changed our email adress and contact info. We dont post a whole because of people like you who always have a negative response to anothers post. Before you start bashing people you should give them a chance.


----------

